# Taiwan Super Red Severum



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 3 of these Taiwan Super Red Severums in my 300 gal. They aren't exotic or anything but I love the colour on them! They are currently around 8 inches and love to eat!


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Red Severum. l have three myself, wont be long before there 8 inches. Your wright they sure love to eat


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I have two has well there beautiful fish very docile a good community fish!!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i have two at about 5 inches ya love to eat as well as my ebjd in the same tank


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yup def one of my fav fish to keep! good personality and good colour! competes with my other monsters in the tank and they seem to get most of the food i toss in there lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a better pic! I was going to sell these but decided to keep them instead!


----------

